# Livestock Guardian Dogs



## sandra

I am very interested how many of us on here use Livestock Guardian Dogs (LGD). I don't have any yet but I do have predictors, fox, coyotes, and the other usually but we are going to be moving to about 150 acres and will encounter larger predictors such as black bear and mountain lions. Still in an area that gets pretty darn hot and humid but can be very chilly in winter for the three months we have winter. What breed of dogs do you all have? Did you start with puppies or adult? Any luck with rescues? My animals are of course poultry - chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese, and swans, also have Pygmy goats. How did you introduce LGD's to your farm animals. I live in High Point, NC and would love to meet locals who would be willing to converse with me and let me visit and see working dogs, give me pointers.


----------



## Bee

Inquire about Anatolians if you will be living in hot temps. They don't have the deep fur that the other LGD breeds have but still good enough for winter wear. They bond well with the flocks and don't wander off as much as Great Pyrenees do.

Here's a good link to read through...lots of info you are looking for:

http://www.lgd.org/library.htm


----------



## DixieBee

My new guy is a mutt. Best kind in my oppinion. You can tell Jack has German shepherd in him, but not full blooded by any means.
When I am in the yard anywhere, he stays by my side, when I'm working in the garage, he lays in the doorway. I have taken him into the chicken pen a couple of times, but I literally had to pick him up and carry him in. I want him to get to know the ladies. But once in the pen, he sniffed around a bit, but mainly just stays by my side. Any other time I go in the pen, he sits by the gate and will not go in, even when I call for him to come to me. But 3 times I have noticed, once I go in the coop, he starts running laps around the pen until I come out.

He's a very special guy. Can't tell how old he is, he was one of a litter of 3 who were dumped off on a gravel road in the middle of nowhere. I found him on Craigslist, and couldnt be happier with him.


----------



## Bee

All my Labs or Lab mix dogs have been superlative stock dogs....can't complain much. I have very minimal losses on free range over many years using these unwanted pound puppy rejects.


----------



## ReTIRED

*Boxers *are GOOD _*if *_you raise them from PUPS _with_ the Chickens.
Boxers are VERY SMART and protect "their" family.....
....BUT...they ARE _*stubborn*_ ......SO...YOU must know HOW to raise them.....
....AND treat them right. ( Their Memory is BETTER than an Elephant and they WON'T _tolerate ABUSE,
_( They are also short-haired....so don't like VERY *frigid* WEATHER.....and _prefer _to live indoors with YOU.)
GREAT at protecting "their" family *!
-*ReTIRED-
*P.S. *_Originally _developed ( bred ) to be "Guard-Dogs". They are also Great "Clowns" who LOVE Life and are MUCH FUN *!*


----------



## Sundancers

We "had" Great Pyrenees ... long story short. They would not stay home. (40 acres fenced/cross fenced). So they had to be rehomed.

We now have a Dutch Shepherd and she is worth her weight in gold.


----------



## Bee

GPs are notorious wanderers and get hit on the road as a consequence. I kept mine home with wireless electric fencing and she did great but one cannot do that if the dog is needed for out in a big pasture.


----------



## allwaysmagic

Try border patrol for the guardian dogs...it seems effective on keeping them home but not changing who they are


----------



## ReTIRED

IF you like dogs....AND have the TIME for one.....get a BOXER !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee

allwaysmagic said:


> Try border patrol for the guardian dogs...it seems effective on keeping them home but not changing who they are


Never heard of it...what is it?


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

I don't have any but awhile ago I researched a lot about them. First of all you can't just use any breed of dog, I can't remember all the breeds off the top of my head but these dogs were bred to do it like how border collies were bred to herd. You wouldn't be able to force a lab to herd and you won't be able to get a breed such as a boxer to guard your livestock. 
If you can find a LGD puppy in a rescue go for it and adopt it! Get a puppy or a trained adult
To train a puppy is fairly easy, they aren't house pets so don't expect a dog to cuddle on the couch with, the dog has to grow up believing they are a sheep/goat/whatever so keep the puppy in a pen next to your livestock first until you know the puppy won't hurt them and then you just put the puppy to live with them permanently. Always have AT LEAST 2 LGBs!!!! They stand a better chance against predators, imagining one dog taking down a bear or a mountain lion not pretty!!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

The breeds are akbash, Anatolian, entlebucher sennenhund, Great Pyrenees, karakachan kuvasz, and my favorite the maremma sheepdog. Please do lots of research before just throwing a dog out with your livestock, I didn't get any because I didn't feel ready for them but if you google it there's TONS of websites with great information


----------



## Bee

You really need to tell my Lab/Border Collie mix that he can't guard livestock...he's been doing it for the past 6 years with great success and he'll be really shocked to find out that he simply cannot be trained to do it...even though he already does it.


----------



## ReTIRED

ShamrockSilkies said:


> I don't have any but awhile ago I researched a lot about them. First of all you can't just use any breed of dog, I can't remember all the breeds off the top of my head but these dogs were bred to do it like how border collies were bred to herd. You wouldn't be able to force a lab to herd and you won't be able to get a breed such as a boxer to guard your livestock.
> If you can find a LGD puppy in a rescue go for it and adopt it! Get a puppy or a trained adult
> To train a puppy is fairly easy, they aren't house pets so don't expect a dog to cuddle on the couch with, the dog has to grow up believing they are a sheep/goat/whatever so keep the puppy in a pen next to your livestock first until you know the puppy won't hurt them and then you just put the puppy to live with them permanently. Always have AT LEAST 2 LGBs!!!! They stand a better chance against predators, imagining one dog taking down a bear or a mountain lion not pretty!!!


*An OPINION...obviously*
But certainly NOT "FACT".

There are _other OPINIONS.
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Does your dog LIVE with your livestock 24/7? LGBs LIVE with livestock 24/7 all year round day and night. I have dogs to that do great with my animals and kill smaller predators but they aren't LGBs, there's a BIG difference. No boxer can take down a mountain lion and I doubt they would even try. LGBs will do ANYTHING to protect their "family"


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/companimals/guarddogs/guarddogs.htm
Everything you need to know


----------



## ReTIRED

ShamrockSilkies said:


> Does your dog LIVE with your livestock 24/7? LGBs LIVE with livestock 24/7 all year round day and night. I have dogs to that do great with my animals and kill smaller predators but they aren't LGBs, there's a BIG difference. No boxer can take down a mountain lion and I doubt they would even try. LGBs will do ANYTHING to protect their "family"


It is apparent that you know _LITTLE OR NOTHING _about Boxer dogs.

( That is O.K. but you shouldn't be saying things as FACT when you _REALLY_ *don't KNOW.*)

-ReTIRED-


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

ReTIRED said:


> It is apparent that you know LITTLE OR NOTHING about Boxer dogs.
> 
> ( That is O.K. but you shouldn't be saying things as FACT when you REALLY don't KNOW.)
> 
> -ReTIRED-


And it's apparent you know nothing about LGDs


----------



## ReTIRED

*For "What it's WORTH"....

*I had a Boxer that "Ran-Off" a full-grown WILD Brown Bear.
...and He did it without ANY hesitation.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Well I'm glad he has the courage to do that  my neighbors cat did the same thing. But if that bear would have turned around and attacked him would he have stood his ground and fight or take off?
Once again does your dog live with your animals permanently? 24/7? If not then he's not a LGD. Simple as that.


----------



## ReTIRED

I also had a _small _*Boston Terrier* who whipped the dickens out of a _trained _German Shepherd GUARD-DOG.
German Shepherds, _apparently,_ don't like Boston Terriers hanging from their throats and biting them many other places.

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED

An interesting story about that *Boston Terrier:

*I had a Pawnshop. That dog was with me _almost _all the time.
Because of the high-probability of an "Armed-Robbery" in that sort of business....
I trained that *Boston Terrier *( named "Buddy" ) to disarm anyone with a pistol in their hand.
He could jump VERY high.....and had massive, strong, jaws for such a small dog.
IF you "cocked" a pistol near him...he would leap up and grab your wrist _*forcefully*_.

He did NOT like pistols.
( so I had to be _careful _to put him in the "back-room" before allowing a customer to handle a pistol.)

MANY *GREAT STORIES *about THAT *GREAT DOG !

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17

If you want a dog that doesn't wander off, an Australian Shepherd might work. They are bred to herd, so they won't go after your livestock. They're wary of strangers and are capable of scaring off or killing medium sized predators. Mine is only 50 lbs but he acts like he weighs 100 lol. Very loyal and smart dogs with a medium to long coat.


----------



## ReTIRED

YES...I agree. Australian Shepherds are SMART dogs.
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *You want a SMART dog....._IF _*YOU* know how to train one. There is the MAIN difference.


----------



## Bee

ShamrockSilkies said:


> Does your dog LIVE with your livestock 24/7? LGBs LIVE with livestock 24/7 all year round day and night. I have dogs to that do great with my animals and kill smaller predators but they aren't LGBs, there's a BIG difference. No boxer can take down a mountain lion and I doubt they would even try. LGBs will do ANYTHING to protect their "family"


Yep, my dogs LIVE with the livestock. And a LGB won't be able to take down a mountain lion either all by its lonesome. Up in our country they find LDGs killed by mountain lions and bears, so they aren't fail proof on preds either.

I'll just rest on the laurels of my plain ol' mutt farm dog that lives smack in the woods surrounded by black bear, lions, coyotes and other preds. Haven't lost a bird to any of them. 

Basically, any dog that does the job well is good enough for the job. This whole LGD snobbery is amusing to us who have had them~ and also have had farm dogs doing the same job....the difference? One costs a heck of a lot more than the other.

You can spout the LGD attributes for days and it won't deny the fact that many regular dogs are doing the same job for years and doing it well...and that is fact. Can't be denied.


----------



## ReTIRED

Bee said:


> Yep, my dogs LIVE with the livestock. And a LGB won't be able to take down a mountain lion either all by its lonesome. Up in our country they find LDGs killed by mountain lions and bears, so they aren't fail proof on preds either.
> 
> I'll just rest on the laurels of my plain ol' mutt farm dog that lives smack in the woods surrounded by black bear, lions, coyotes and other preds. Haven't lost a bird to any of them.
> 
> Basically, any dog that does the job well is good enough for the job. This whole LGD snobbery is amusing to us who have had them~ and also have had farm dogs doing the same job....the difference? One costs a heck of a lot more than the other.
> 
> You can spout the LGD attributes for days and it won't deny the fact that many regular dogs are doing the same job for years and doing it well...and that is fact. Can't be denied.


*FACT.
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## hennypenny68

I live in bear country and a just ran into one the other day horseback riding he was 20 ft from me. I have to say a single dog no matter what breed might be able to scare a young bear off but an older boar bear if he stands his ground that dog doesn't have much of a chance and if it is a mother with cubs the dogs done. Just recently as well a lab was taken on by a cougar the cat was trying to drag the dog into the bushes but the owner was home and scared off the cat. I had a friend who raised **** hounds and even his dogs only ran in packs because its safety in numbers a single dog he said never has a chance he's lost a few because of that reason. There are lots of good guard dogs out there including boxers they were bred for pertection I had a Great Dane and he was very good with my girls and protective they were bred to hunt wild boar you can train any dog to protect just some take a little longer then others.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I prefer to rescue whether it is a dog or cat horse or donkey. But I won't take any chances on a breed even a mix known to retrieve hunt or kill birds. I hope when I am ready to adopt a dog there is an acceptable one available. If not I will be buying an Anatolian or Australian breed who will eventually live 24/7 outside with the chickens. I know too many people who have had their chickens killed by these dogs.


----------



## ReTIRED

.....depends on the individual dog...and HOW it is trained...AND the owner.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee

Yep. Retrievers have a soft mouth and do not instinctively attack birds...they retrieve them. But..none of my lab mixes ever laid a mouth on a live bird..not even a paw. 

You get from a dog what you put into it and most often you get what you expect.


----------



## JC17

I think that most large breeds can be trained to leave livestock alone, but hunting breeds, fighting breeds, and terrier type dogs would probably struggle with that


----------



## Bee

Mine never did...and I've heard of many reports of others who have the same success. Most breeds in the US are not still honed in on their original traits and are more bred for pet quality. 

Any dog who can follow a pack leader can be taught to leave birds alone. I have a lab that will snatch songbirds out of the air and consume them whole....but will try to put a dead chick back in the coop all day, carry it around in his mouth whimpering and crying, licking it to try to get it to live. He even gets mighty upset when I process birds and will lie there and mouth at me in dog language,hang his head and glare, etc. Jake is a stone cold killer and prey driven to the max...except for his livestock of chickens, cats, and sheep. Then he's all about the heart! 

Stereotypes on hunting breeds are just that...stereotypes. He's also part herding breed and never herded a thing in his life except the next meal.


----------



## sandra

ShamrockSilkies said:


> The breeds are akbash, Anatolian, entlebucher sennenhund, Great Pyrenees, karakachan kuvasz, and my favorite the maremma sheepdog. Please do lots of research before just throwing a dog out with your livestock, I didn't get any because I didn't feel ready for them but if you google it there's TONS of websites with great information


Yes, I agree with you. I've have spent an enormous amount of time on research and actually speaking with LGD owners. I have my eye on a young adult about 1 1/2 years old who has already been and LGD. She doesn't get along with other dogs and since I currently do not have other dogs, that works, and she is also trained with the animals I have. She is a rescue and I have applied for her is she is still available.

Dogs can be raised with other animals like chickens and such but when there is a specific purpose for the dog then I agree you need the right breed for the job. You wouldn't use a yorkie for hunting! LOL


----------



## sandra

Shamrocksilkies...I do share your opinion about breed type. 

But to everyone else, it is not a cut on your breed dog, I love dachshund very much too but they would not be good at LGD. They are one of the very few hound dogs that still have the hunting instinct. And if you all are like me then your pets are family members and any kind of comment not inline with your thinking your natural instinct is to defend your baby. But I truly am serious about what I am looking for. I had a lab mix and friends with boxers. They are wonderful dogs and you may have an exception to the rule, but for a specific job a specific working breed is what I need. I also had an Irish Wolfhound. Loved her tremendously. But the over the centuries the initial use for the dog was bred out of the breed for obvious reasons. So please do attack shamrock silkies. I thank you all for your imput!


----------



## Bee

No one has attacked anyone here. And, yes, we know that certain dogs are bred specifically for the purpose and thusly are more suited for it. Blanket statements that other breeds cannot do the job are short sighted and ill informed and must be addressed as such. They can do the job.

Maybe not all of that particular breed can do the job and there are always exceptions.....many, many exceptions. I don't believe anyone mentioned a corgi or any other such small dog, so that too is a tactic to make a point that won't wash. Size does not equal might or Great Danes would be king of LGDs. They aren't...but some may be if trained properly.

I don't say that because my dog is my baby...I don't view him as a baby. Baby is a term I reserve for human young and not animals. Jake is a working dog and as such I respect the work that he does for me. I've had not one, but *three* exceptions to the rule that simple farm dogs are just sub-par to LGD breeds, so I think I can safely say they are no longer exceptions~ but the rule~ at my place.

On the other hand, I can give you story after story of LGDs who prey upon their own flocks, wander off and prey upon other people's flocks and don't stick to the area long enough to protect their flocks.

There are exceptions to every rule. Until you've used dogs for any length of time to guard your livestock, you may not know anymore than what you read...on that breed page....which are designed to celebrate the breed, not describe the exceptions to their rule.

In other words...don't knock them until you have tried them.


----------



## ReTIRED

sandra said:


> Yes, I agree with you. I've have spent an enormous amount of time on research and actually speaking with LGD owners. I have my eye on a young adult about 1 1/2 years old who has already been and LGD. She doesn't get along with other dogs and since I currently do not have other dogs, that works, and she is also trained with the animals I have. She is a rescue and I have applied for her is she is still available.
> 
> Dogs can be raised with other animals like chickens and such but when there is a specific purpose for the dog then I agree you need the right breed for the job. You wouldn't use a yorkie for hunting! LOL


You'll find THIS..._*unbelievable*_* !
*That *Boston Terrier* that I mentioned previously ( "Buddy" ) was well-known in Northern Colorado as an _EXCELLENT _"Bird-Dog" and Retriever *!
*Some pheasant were _almost _as big as him. He was "trained" by my friends, Yellow Lab, named "Michelob".

BOTH of those dogs were JOYS to hunt birds with.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*( _Many FUNNY experiences there !!! _)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17

Bee said:


> Mine never did...and I've heard of many reports of others who have the same success. Most breeds in the US are not still honed in on their original traits and are more bred for pet quality.
> 
> Any dog who can follow a pack leader can be taught to leave birds alone. I have a lab that will snatch songbirds out of the air and consume them whole....but will try to put a dead chick back in the coop all day, carry it around in his mouth whimpering and crying, licking it to try to get it to live. He even gets mighty upset when I process birds and will lie there and mouth at me in dog language,hang his head and glare, etc. Jake is a stone cold killer and prey driven to the max...except for his livestock of chickens, cats, and sheep. Then he's all about the heart!
> 
> Stereotypes on hunting breeds are just that...stereotypes. He's also part herding breed and never herded a thing in his life except the next meal.


I would consider labs retreivers. By hunting breeds I meant hound dogs. Probably shouldve specified lol


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

sandra said:


> Yes, I agree with you. I've have spent an enormous amount of time on research and actually speaking with LGD owners. I have my eye on a young adult about 1 1/2 years old who has already been and LGD. She doesn't get along with other dogs and since I currently do not have other dogs, that works, and she is also trained with the animals I have. She is a rescue and I have applied for her is she is still available.
> 
> Dogs can be raised with other animals like chickens and such but when there is a specific purpose for the dog then I agree you need the right breed for the job. You wouldn't use a yorkie for hunting! LOL


Good luck I hope you get her!!!!


----------



## DixieBee

All this discussion about this breed and that breed, really makes me love my mutt that much more.
I have only had him a very short time, but so far, he is showing more and more that he is one of the smartest dogs I have ever had and he only cares about trying to please me and make me happy with him.
Going to see if I can load a pic to here from my phone.
His name is Mr. Jackson, or Jack. 
Sorry, can't upload pics from my phone.

Ok, I put jack as my avatar.


----------



## ReTIRED

Pheasant-Hunting Story:

My friend, Skip, and I were hunting on a couple of adjacent farms in Northern Colorado, where I lived at that time.
We took along my bird-dog, "Buddy" ( the Boston Terrier ). As we were approaching the barb-wire fence and boundary between the two farms....and preparing to cross-over, a cock-pheasant flushed into the air.
I shot it...but it was a poor shot....because, although I knocked it out of the sky...it hit the ground running.
"Buddy" pursued it and tackled it as if he was an NFL linebacker tackling a running back. But, the pheasant was _almost _as big a "Buddy" !
So...it was a _tumbling, rolling tackle_. Bull-dog/Pheasant, Pheasant/Bull-dog, Bull-dog/Pheasant _tumbling over and aver again. 
Skip and I were overcome with hilarious laughter !
_Of course, "Buddy" got the upper-hand and stood over the pheasant (which had to crouch-down a bit to fit under the little dog.)
I told "Buddy" to stay. ....and crossed through the fence...and retrieved the Pheasant from him and wrung its neck, putting it in my game bag.

It was one of the funniest Bird-Hunting experiences that I've ever seen....and I've seen a few really funny ones.

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## sandra

Dogs are an amazing thing. They can do a multitude of different tasks and a lot I do credit to their people. It's the way you raise them. I've done my research and I have heard the negatives about LGD's too. The thing is I don't want to make a mistake and risk losing my livestock/pets. I'm trying not to offend anyone and I wanted everyone's opinions. I have some pretty amazing stories about a miniature dachshund that turned out to be a better hunting dog than anyone ever expected. Rabbit hunting! OMG! He'd go right in the hole after it and bring it out! Tracking, he was amazing! And he was only 10 pounds. So I know there are amazing dogs out there that make their people very proud. So back to what I was talking about, LGD's. Now a few of you have some not traditional LGD's, tell me about them. How did they become that way? What do you think occurred during their training that made them be the way they are? I have two cats I have trained not to eat my birds but they are still the cat hunters. But they don't mess with my birds but they do sleep with them and play with them. The cats roll over and the birds will preen them.


----------



## ReTIRED

sandra said:


> Dogs are an amazing thing. They can do a multitude of different tasks and a lot I do credit to their people. It's the way you raise them. I've done my research and I have heard the negatives about LGD's too. The thing is I don't want to make a mistake and risk losing my livestock/pets. I'm trying not to offend anyone and I wanted everyone's opinions. I have some pretty amazing stories about a miniature dachshund that turned out to be a better hunting dog than anyone ever expected. Rabbit hunting! OMG! He'd go right in the hole after it and bring it out! Tracking, he was amazing! And he was only 10 pounds. So I know there are amazing dogs out there that make their people very proud. So back to what I was talking about, LGD's. Now a few of you have some not traditional LGD's, tell me about them. How did they become that way? What do you think occurred during their training that made them be the way they are? I have two cats I have trained not to eat my birds but they are still the cat hunters. But they don't mess with my birds but they do sleep with them and play with them. The cats roll over and the birds will preen them.


*Sandra,
*I'm NOT at all surprised about the Dachshund being a FINE hunting dog.
In fact, I believe that I mentioned earlier in this thread...that Dachshund were _originally _ BRED to hunt and Kill Badgers ( MEAN, TOUGH ANIMALS ) in their underground dens.I would expect them to be good hunters.....AND _tough _fighters !
....just as I would _expect _those dogs of the "Bull-Dog" family to be _STUBBORN ._
( Speaking of Bull-Dogs, Boxers, Boston Terriers, etc. ) Some of that "stubborn" is related to their intelligence AND innate "fighting" instincts.

I don't know WHY or HOW *Chihuahuas *got so MEAN....( some aren't. many are. ) As you may have gathered, I DON'T like Chihuahuas. Ha-Ha !

ANYWAY....In your research....study HOW to lovingly _TRAIN _the *LGD *that YOU desire. ( THAT is the KEY ! )

BEST to YOU and YOURS,
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee

It's really the same training you would have to give a LGD breed...basic commands and establishing that you are ruler of the yard/farm, expressing displeasure with the dog if they show too much excitement around the livestock like lunging at them, trembling or showing too much eagerness to approach them, etc. 

Give boundaries, practice enforcing them to the dog until they recognize you mean business...this will help when you are not around and they are on their own recognizance. Must be able to trust them. Do a lot of this training right where they will be working...this shows them that they must obey you in that area especially. Get them used to commands, expected behavior, etc., right where they will be expected to use it. 

Some dogs come natural to all this and some must be taught. Those who cannot learn~no matter the breed~cannot be used for this purpose because you will never trust them...this doesn't make a good working relationship.

I've known folks who got LGD pups and just let them be what they will be, expecting that they would "naturally' guard the livestock because of their breed and because their parents did. Big mistake. Chickens died, the dogs wouldn't stay out in the pasture with the sheep, they roamed all over 5 miles in all directions. They finally all died of one thing or another...hit on the road, poison, etc. 

And that's not an isolated story. My own sister invested almost a thousand in a some breed of LGD that she can't even pronounce. That dog, to this day, remains tied to a stock trailer and will probably be there until he dies...poor beast. Can't keep him home, can't keep him with the stock, can't trust him with the smaller livestock...because she didn't do any of the work it takes to make a good LGD. 

A few of many stories of the "natural" abilities of LGDs...some are natural to it, some need training, just like any other breed.


----------



## sandra

Bee said:


> It's really the same training you would have to give a LGD breed...basic commands and establishing that you are ruler of the yard/farm, expressing displeasure with the dog if they show too much excitement around the livestock like lunging at them, trembling or showing too much eagerness to approach them, etc.
> 
> Give boundaries, practice enforcing them to the dog until they recognize you mean business...this will help when you are not around and they are on their own recognizance. Must be able to trust them. Do a lot of this training right where they will be working...this shows them that they must obey you in that area especially. Get them used to commands, expected behavior, etc., right where they will be expected to use it.
> 
> Some dogs come natural to all this and some must be taught. Those who cannot learn~no matter the breed~cannot be used for this purpose because you will never trust them...this doesn't make a good working relationship.
> 
> I've known folks who got LGD pups and just let them be what they will be, expecting that they would "naturally' guard the livestock because of their breed and because their parents did. Big mistake. Chickens died, the dogs wouldn't stay out in the pasture with the sheep, they roamed all over 5 miles in all directions. They finally all died of one thing or another...hit on the road, poison, etc.
> 
> And that's not an isolated story. My own sister invested almost a thousand in a some breed of LGD that she can't even pronounce. That dog, to this day, remains tied to a stock trailer and will probably be there until he dies...poor beast. Can't keep him home, can't keep him with the stock, can't trust him with the smaller livestock...because she didn't do any of the work it takes to make a good LGD.
> 
> A few of many stories of the "natural" abilities of LGDs...some are natural to it, some need training, just like any other breed.


This is the advice I was looking for to. It's all about the training. Thank you so much!


----------



## ReTIRED

*Yep. 
*After our divorce, my Ex-wife got her own *Boston Terrier*.
She didn't do anything to teach that dog a thing.
It became an _unhappy ROGUE.
_It was SAD.
( It was plenty SMART enough. It _could have been a HAPPY, FINE dog....and PROUD of itself. _It wasn't. )
-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17

I had a boston terrier. She was a great pet; very agile and playful. She loved to play fetch- we called her ball "kill-it" and if she heard you say that she would go insane. Meatball was a very smart, sweet pup. Today's boston terriers are being bred to be smaller- 20 years ago most bostons were around 25 lbs, now they are 15 lbs. They're still great pets though


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

I have a Shih zue (so unbelievable stupid but my aunt raised him like a baby so I blame her), a cocker spaniel lab mix, cockapoo, husky, and a pit bull. The smartest out of mine is defiantly my husky she's our oldest one and actually trained all of the others to come when we called them lol if they didnt book it towards us instantly she would chase them up to us snapping at their butts the whole way  if any fights break out she stops them. The pit bull has soooo much energy but is a sweetheart, cockapoo has extreme anxiety, and the cocker lab is smart to just wish I trained him to hunt, LOVES birds and constantly sniffing out trails


----------



## ReTIRED

*Huskies *_ARE_ SMART. And they tend to be "pack-dogs" like Wolves and Wolf-Hybrids. So...I'm NOT surprised that she "Rules-the-Roost".
It's their Nature to rule the "pack".

The "Wolf-Hybrids" that we had were very "pack-oriented" and also quite _SHY _of any Human that wasn't a "family-member".
They would protect (get between) family Humans and strangers.....but they really did NOT like being around humans in general.

just experiences _HERE.
_-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *My late-wife wrote and published 2 books (well-acclaimed) on Wolf-Hybrids.... as well as Self-Publishing a Magazine on that Subject for 16 years. See "Dorothy Prendergast" on bookfinder.com.
EDITED to ADD...."Late-Wife" is a _different Wife _than "Ex-Wife"...mentioned earlier.


----------



## Missouri314

Do you think a 1/2 acre fenced and a 2 mile or more walk a day is enough for a GP?


----------



## Bee

If they have something to do in that 1/2..yes. They are working dogs, first and foremost, and they desire a job. They also are very good at just lying around all day once they are mature..it's what they do. Lie there and watch the flocks.

At night is when they get their main exercise...it's cooler then and they walk the boundaries, marking territory and barking at any animals that dare enter in. GPs don't require as much exercise as a herding breed but they do require mental stimulation or they get bored and start digging or generally tearing up things, particularly if they are young.

It's always best if they have a companion dog with which to wrestle, play, share guard with...it doesn't have to be another GP but at least a buddy to keep them occupied.


----------



## Missouri314

Well, there was a GP at a shelter. We went to meet it, talked to the staff about him. We adopted him today, he is one and a half years old. Unbelievably calm. It was rather hot and humid today. We walked him around the perimeter of the yard several times......stayed outside with him, he was great. Spotted hawks and stared them down. He has not barked at all. Walked him around the neighborhood......walks great on a leash. After the walk he wanted to stay in the yard. He layed around and guarded the flock. He did not want to come in until a few minutes ago. So far he's great. I'll keep you posted on how it goes. Worst case scenario.....we would have to return him to the shelter.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Missouri314 said:


> Well, there was a GP at a shelter. We went to meet it, talked to the staff about him. We adopted him today, he is one and a half years old. Unbelievably calm. It was rather hot and humid today. We walked him around the perimeter of the yard several times......stayed outside with him, he was great. Spotted hawks and stared them down. He has not barked at all. Walked him around the neighborhood......walks great on a leash. After the walk he wanted to stay in the yard. He layed around and guarded the flock. He did not want to come in until a few minutes ago. So far he's great. I'll keep you posted on how it goes. Worst case scenario.....we would have to return him to the shelter.


Congrats & good luck sounds great so far!


----------



## Bee

Pics!!!! Please!


----------



## hennypenny68

Bee said:


> Pics!!!! Please!


What bee said pics please.......


----------



## Missouri314

I can see people love their dogs just as much as their chickens. They all have different personalities and demeanors in spite of their breed. I abslutely love my GP. He is like not other. No barking at all!


----------



## Bee

My dog never barks either. If he does, which is rarely, it's because something is actually out there that is big enough to warrant a bark or something he cannot get to, like a hawk that is flying to high for him to effectively chase. 

Mostly we just find a dead animal in the morning. ***** and possums, mostly. 

When your GP does bark it will be a BARK. They have a very deep, resonating bark that serves them well.


----------

